# Huybers Utopia Rescue horses



## weerunner (May 30, 2013)

Hey all. Renee has chastised me for not posting update picture of the two girls I rescued. So here is Dream.




And here are her feet and condition now.





She's doing so well, I'm proud of how determined and brave she is. She's a keeper!

I dont have any updated ones of Nugget, she was not in bad shape so much as she just needs alot of exposure to normal everyday noises, sights and sounds. She's improving daily.


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

wow Amanda I am speechless, you have done an amazing job and in such a short time




This little one has no idea just how lucky she is to have landed in your lap



I am so glad she is a keeper








Oh and Bad girl for disappearing


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2013)

DITTO to ALL that Renee said - well done you for such an amazing change in Dream, and so quickly too. Pics of Nugget are required as well you know.


----------



##  (May 30, 2013)

FANTASTIC! That little one is one lucky girl to have gotten you for a momma! And Nugget, too. Can't wait to see pictures of Nugget and more of Dream, too!


----------



## weerunner (May 30, 2013)

I have Flicka on cam right now because she is acting odd. Bred her this month and she's not coming back into heat. But today she just wants to lay down, wont eat. Not sure about drinking as she was out in the paddock all day, but she's indoors now so I can monitor her pooping and eating/drinking.

Will be calling the vet if I see signs of pain, but right now she seems contented but just doesn't want to eat.

Has some gut noises, capillary refill is fine, no temperature and breathing is normal.

Horses!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 30, 2013)

Amanda Im sorry your little Flicka is not feeling well. I hope you discover it was/is just a little discomfort and nothing serious and having her on camera is great to keep an eye on her from a distance. Keep us posted.

Now...about your Dream!!! For the love of god how can people let their animals get in these conditions. I don't know just how long ago you rescued her but that doesn't matter....You are a hero and I have no idea how you get dressed in the morning with those huge angel wings!! Just look at her ..shes beautiful...your beautiful!!! Im sure Nugget is also very pleased with her new digs too and with you as her new partner and guide she will be a brave little girl in no time. Thank you for taking these 2 wee ones home and giving them lots of TLC. Will keep Flicka in my prayers


----------



## weerunner (May 30, 2013)

Gosh Ribbie, that was lovely, but really there was no other solution but to tuck them into my mini van and drive home with them. They needed me and I'm starting to see that I needed them too.

And Flicka has begun to eat again!! All I need to see is a poop and I'll feel better about her. Just a little blip. It always freaks me out when they wont eat though.


----------



## crisco41 (May 30, 2013)

gorgwous change//glad they found you.


----------



## cassie (May 31, 2013)

I just pulled the cam up to check on Flicka



she is grazing her stall happily pretty girl



hope she improves fully for you very soon!!!

wow can't believe the change in Dream! amazing!!! can we see piccies of your pretty little babies?


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2013)

I see you in there Amanda



How is Flicka doing this morning? I don't see any poop, I am praying it is hidden from the cam





p.s I have missed those funky pj's


----------



## weerunner (May 31, 2013)

No poop this morning Renee, but I think that is because she ate nothing yesterday. She seems her normal self again this morning, so I put her out. Will likely leave her in again tonight, but will make that decision later on today.

I'll take updated pics of the babies soon Cassie. They are in the half shed stage, so not as pretty as they used to be.


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2013)

Well fingers crossed she is ok.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 31, 2013)

Just checking in on Trixie....hopefully she will continue to get feeling better and like you mentioned...be back to her old self for you soon.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone , she is doing fine now. Not sure what caused the symptoms but I'm glad to say she seems normal in every way. I wonder if it is possible that the hormones from her pregnancy are just kicking in and she's feeling more relaxed. I find she comes up to me and lets me pat her now, which is something she never did before. At any rate, I'm happy she's healthy again. I just freak when a horse doesn't eat, cause they love to eat their grain.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 1, 2013)

Mine always seem to get more cuddly and clingy prior to foaling....I just wish I paid more attention to their signs this time around.

glad shes feeling better and more relaxed


----------



## Eagle (Jun 1, 2013)

Great news Amanda


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry to read that Trixie had a little health 'blip' - so glad she's feeling better today.





Naughty girl for worrying her Momma!


----------

